# why



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

just asking why was this thread locked

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... &start=80.. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After 18 months since the thread died and fell to the archives, it was dragged up by a troll for no other reason than to rile a reaction. People got sucked into it and started to respond. Unfortunately these threads can only go in one direction, and it's not what is wanted on this forum.

BTW, next time you have a query feel free to use the http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/lang_english/icon_pm.gif button if you want.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> After 18 months since the thread died and fell to the archives, it was dragged up by a troll for no other reason than to rile a reaction. People got sucked into it and started to respond. Unfortunately these threads can only go in one direction, and it's not what is wanted on this forum.
> 
> BTW, next time you have a query feel free to use the http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/lang_english/icon_pm.gif button if you want.


kmpowell.......thank you very much for that much appreciated :wink:

however I am unsure what you mean in your last paragraph


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dont bother with the pm (private messaging) or the rest of us cant read it!


----------

